# Baby Jacan is here!!!!!!



## nikkybaby

So, it feels like I have been away forever, but I finally had the baby!!!! He was born on March 27th at 1:30pm. He is perfect!!!!! Weighed 8lbs even, 19.5 inches long!!!! 

And...I did it natural, just like I wanted!!!!!!!!!

I will come back and update more later, but I gotta do the mommy thing! 


I have missed you all terribly!!!!!
Will be back on later!


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

congrats hun and cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your baby boy! xXx


----------



## elles28

Congrats cant wait to see some pics :happydance:


----------



## BrittBS

Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures!! :)


----------



## Samo

congratulations!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Yay :dance: Congrats on your baby boy :happydance:


----------



## kookie

congrats


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/congrats6.gif

Yay!!! Glad to hear everything went great! So happy for you hon :hugs: Can't wait to see pics of Jacan! :wohoo::happydance::headspin:


----------



## charlottecco2

woo hoo congratulations xx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats hun :)


----------



## Tilly

Congrats!:)


----------



## AquaDementia

aww, congrats


----------



## lulu0504

Congratulations! Was hoping you'd had him by now as I'd noticed you hadn't been online for a while and according to all the due date lists you were next before me. Hope everything went well and can't wait to see pics of your gorgeous little man


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations, I am sooo happy you have wonderful birth and really look forward to seeing the photos of your little boy!


----------



## cupcake

yay congrats!


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations, Nikki!! :) I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations!!!

Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulation xx


----------



## Louisa K

Congrats!! Looking forward to reading your birth story and seeing some pics of the new arrival !! :happydance:


----------



## anita665

Congratulations - Can't wait for you to post some pics!!


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations hun xxxxxx


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/Congratsbabyboy.gif


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats lovely, great news xx


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations on your baby boy!

Can't wait to read and see more!


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations 
Can't wait to here your story :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun can't wait to hear your birth story and see some pics


----------



## ColtonsMom

congrats! cannot wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Doodles

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## debralouise

That's great news, I love reading about new births! 
Congratulations and update us ASAP xx xx


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations on your healthy little boy...

Update us soon :-D

xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats XX


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hunny, cant waitto hear mroe and see some piccys xxx


----------



## Carolina

yay congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations:hugs: i am looking forward to your update!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! I was thinking about you the other day, wondering if you had had your little boy yet! Cant wait to see pics and hear your birth story! Looks like I'm the last one out of our due-week to have my baby. :baby:


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!!!


----------



## clairebear

Im sorry i totally missed this thread congrats hun i was thinking about u the other day and wondered how u was getting on xxx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your little boy


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats hunni!!


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! Aw its such a lovely name!


----------



## glamgirl

congratulations, can`t wait to see ur pictures... xxx


----------



## ElliesMum

Congratulations:hugs:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and I can't wait to see pics! x


----------



## LaDY

Great news...congratulations xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Newt

congratulations, looking forward to seeing a pic x


----------

